# Why do male goats have utters



## goatgirl22

I had a boy goat and he had utters and I was wondering why?!?!???


----------



## ptgoats45

Do you mean teats? All goats have teats, it's just the way they are. Teats on a buck are almost as important as on does, in a show they will be disqualified if they have too many (more than 2 per side on a boer and more than 1 per side on a dairy). Male donkeys also have teats, as do camels.

Some bucks will develop a bit of an udder when in rut, this usually only happens with dairy bucks who come from some very heavy milking lines.


----------



## WarPony

Same reason human men have nipples.... just because they do, lol.


----------



## crocee

All mammals start out as female in the womb. Depending on the species testosterone kicks in a little later and creates the baby male. By this time the nipples have already been programed into the mammal recipe.


----------



## firelight27

Why do men have nipples? Lol. All animals have nipples. We just call them teats on goats. If your male has an actual udder...like filled with fluid...I would think it was an infection or some weird hormonal thing. Some human men develop breasts and its a medical issue.


----------



## amandine512

For the same reason male humans have nipples.


----------



## NubianFan

All the better to confuse you with, My dear.....


----------



## lottsagoats

As mentioned, all male mammals have nipples/teats. If the male is especially obese, the udder/breast tissue will fill up with fat and give them "man boobs."

However, some strongly production bred bucks will develop an udder and produce milk. My first buck was one of them. He had a pretty good sized udder going on and it produced milk. Almost all of his daughters were precocious milkers. His sire and grandsire had the same issue. No infection, nothing diseased, just high milk production genes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kinda old thread, but I'm so glad none of my bucks have been like that, the thought of having to milk a buck in rut...


----------



## TXSaanenLover

Talk about a "milky" buck - take a look at the buck named "Thrill" here:

http://www.luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Wow!


----------



## mistyblue

Wow is right! My LaMancha buck that has developed an udder is Lucky*Star lines. And no his udder is not even close to being that big.


----------



## lottsagoats1

My late buck, Coffee, was almost as big as that guy. Talk about an eye opener for a newbie. He was my first buck!!!!!!


----------



## gwgramma

Is it necessary to try and milk a buck when the teat is full?


----------



## ksalvagno

No it isn't.


----------



## RPC

Would there milk be drinkable?


----------



## ksalvagno

Probably would taste like buck.


----------



## RPC

Gross


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It would taste exactly like buck lol. After breeding the does their milk smells and tastes like buck


----------



## lottsagoats1

My first buck, a very heavy production bred Alpine, developed a rather large "udder" and produced milk. No, I did not drink it and I did not milk him except to see if there was milk in that udder! Imagine being a first time goat owner and having your first bottle baby boy, your pride and joy, your junior champion, your herd sire, suddenly grow a large, full udder! 

All the daughters I got from him had precocious udders and were huge producers.


----------

